# Sawfish mit X11

## world

Hallo Gentoo-Gemeinde,

ich habe mir ein Gentoo-System installiert, und alles bis jetzt hinbekommen,nur jetzt habe ich ein kleines Problem mit X11 und sawfish.

Ich habe x11 und sawfisch mit emerge installiert, nur wenn ich jetzt aus der konsole sawfish starten möchte mit "sawfish", dann bekomme ich immer nur einen Fehler -> sawfish: Can´t open display  :Sad: 

was muss ich noch alles installieren, bzw. konfigurieren, das ich sawfish nutzen kann. 

Gebe ich startx ein, dann startet der x-server mit seinen Xtermen.

mfg

world

----------

## Finswimmer

Willkommen im Forum!

Wenn du aus einer der Konsolen (Strg+Alt+F[1-6]) Befehle an den X11 schicken willst musst du die Display Id mit übergeben:

DISPLAY=:0 sawfish

ist für den ersten X11, :1 für den zweiten usw.

Tobi

----------

## world

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich habe jetzt in der Konsole eingegeben -> ~#DISPLAY=:0 sawfish 

und dann Enter gedrückt, Fehlermeldung -> sawfish:Can´t open Display:  :0

Also er schmeißt die gleiche fehlermeldung raus nur mit dem angegebenen Display

----------

## spirou

Probier's mal mit xinit sawfish.

----------

## world

wenn ich xinit sawfish eingebe, dann bekomme ich einen schwarzen bildschirm, aber der mauszeiger ist zu sehen und lässt sich bewegen.

außerdem öffnet sich jetzt ein terminal fenster mit der bezeichnung "login", aber sonst passiert nix

mfg

world

----------

## world

kann ich denn sawfish alleine installieren und benutzen?? das heisst nur mit x11??

----------

